# How to connect a Flojet to a coffee machine?



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Rubbish.

I bought a Flojet (for quite a lot of cash) in order to use with my plumbed option Fracino classic (same inlet as a washing machine) but didn't get the right connector in the box to connect to aforementioned inlet connector. It comes with a small bore plastic tube. No idea what diameter but it's way smaller than the coffee machine inlet connector.

What additional connector do I ask the man in the hardware shop for to get the two to talk to each other?

Cheers.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Probably 12mm pushfit / John Guest to 3/4 wash mac fitting.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Like this?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/JAYMAC-PUSHFIT-Irrigation-Fittings-Accessories/dp/B00AFT8JNG

Seems a lot for so little...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffee Hit sell the John Guest stuff


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

This should do the job

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/john-guest-tap-adapter-3-4-039-bspf-x-3-8-039-push-fit


----------

